# Introducing Bongo



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to say hi to everyone and introduce my lovely cockapoo puppy, Bongo. He is from the same litter as JoJo's Picnic, and SuziG's Ruby. He is the same colouring as Picnic and is gorgeous. I'm so chuffed with him.
x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bongo is a lovely name! Congratulations on such a gorgeous boy! Is he your first cockapoo? Hope he is settling in well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello to you and Bongo!! great name!!! We are definetly in need of pics of little Bongo! as the other two are just gorgeous!! and the same colours as Picnic! you are lucky!


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Oops, I thought I'd put a picture of him on my pita pata but it doesn't look like it's worked.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

make sure you use the code for forums...there are a few different codes to chose from


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Curlyhut and Bongo  

Hey don't worry about the pic .. I am not technical either  

Welcome to the forum xxx


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Yay! I've sussed the pita pata. Even more chuffed now.


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi JoJo. How's Picnic?
x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Cute little puppy. Have fun.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic Pup is doing really well .. showing off a bit actually .. 4 quiet nights and 3 of them dry... I am a little surprised but so pleased she is so settled.. her and Honey are interacting more each day, it is such fun to watch.. but I am spending so much time puppy playing that I just cant get on my fave forum.... xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Bongo from Flo and Remy :welcome::welcome:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Bongo :wave: Fantastic name! Welcome to ILMC


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bongo Bongo Bongo sorry just love saying that word ,makes me smile everytime,great name!!!!!!!!!!!!Welcome


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, welcome to you and Beautiful Bongo


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to you and Bongo! He looks fabulous!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Bongo - love the name. Welcome! 

Could you put a larger picture up - I can see the one on your pita pata but wanna see detail 

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

He's sooooo cute, welcome to ILMY xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:welcome::welcome::welcome:Bongo - another baby to add the ILMC family!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a handsome boy!!!!! We are all wanting a brindle cockapoo, if you ever make it to one of the meets you will be swamped, the paps will be out for Bongo and Picnic!!
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, glad to see you on here. Bongo is gorgeous!

Nik
xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahhh! So cute  Welcome


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to you & Bongo, he's so cute


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for your welcomes. My daughter picked the name Bongo and is pleased everyone likes it. Will post photos in the next couple of days.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi gorgeous puppy!!! We got our Tilly from Debra too she is now nearly 5 months old and great!! And Debra is fantastic as well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh a cockapoo family starting on here ... Pops I didn't realise you were Tilly's owner  Oh I am silly sometimes :S... Please try to add some pic of Tilly, I would love to see her  most of us use Photobucket to upload our pics from our computers then copy the IMG code over onto here.. hey I am not technical at all, but even I can do it.. well I try ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Bongo... another beautiful brindle 

All these puppies... it's going to be fab to watch them grow!

Kx


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

pops said:


> Hi gorgeous puppy!!! We got our Tilly from Debra too she is now nearly 5 months old and great!! And Debra is fantastic as well.


Hi Pops, Oops - I am Debra. So glad to hear Tilly is ok after your awful experience. x


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

As promised, photos of Bongo taken today at 9 weeks.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning!!!! loving the first pic lol.He actually looks quite sabley now i cant wait to see how his coat developes ooooooh i just love him!!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh is he ever a stunner!!!!!!! that first pic needs to be framed it is just gorgeous!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gosh he really is stunning. You will have to feed us regularly with photos so we can see his coat develop. It'll be great comparing Bongo with Picnic too. 

Karen x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww! Such a cutie  We need more photos!!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

So funny that it's you Debra!! I will try and work out how to put pictures on here.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Bongo pics .. oh no I better get some more up fo Picnic xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous boy.....with a mad name  Welcome


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yey!!! Hello Bongo!!!!!!


----------



## SuziG (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the pics of Bongo xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Needing a Bongo update .... how is he doing? 

Picnic sends him puppy hugs, and a tug on his ear...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bongo is a brindle boy .. Ruby, Picnic & Eden's bro


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Bongo is gorgeous  Looks just like little picnic, beautiful pups 
How is he getting on lately? x


----------

